# New YGRR spokesgolden!



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, such a great article!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Congratulations Oscar!!! A wonderful article. Thanks for sharing


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I loved reading that article. Sweet Oscar is such a blessing.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Sevgili Oscar,

Seninle gurur duruyoruz and seni seviyoruz)))

Translation:
Dear Oscar,
We are proud of you and we love you..............


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Huge congratulations Oscar I loved reading the article. You look so gorgeous in the photos, particularly love the one with the sun beaming down on you!.


----------



## dbrown (Nov 13, 2018)

Congratulations Oscar! He is lovely, the writeup is a touching tribute.


----------

